# baby goat bloating & diarrhea



## pettingzoointhecity (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got a 7 week baby goat that is being bottle fed twice daily and eating grass hay and leaves. He has diarrhea and is bloated. He had diarrhea a few days ago too when I gave him a handful of sweet feed and that resolved (I stopped giving him that). I've noticed he doesn't eat with the bottle as well as his siblings. He gulps loudly when he is eating although he sucks slowly and tentatively. Afterward he feels/looks like he is going to pop. The bloating seems to almost resolve before the next bottle feeding. I don't think he is grwoing as well as his siblings either. His 2 siblings are eating fine and not having any symptoms. He is not old enough to worm from what I've read, and has also not recieved any vaccines from the previous owner (I have that planned for this weekend as well as banding). I know he didnt' get into anything poisonous or other feed. I'm not sure where to start really as these are my first goats. Where can I get the vaccines if I am going to do it myself? Any home remedies that anyone has used for bloating & diarrhea? Is there any technique with bottle feeding that will help in decreasing the bloating after eating? I'm looking for any advice, even if it's just a vet recommendation. I'm going to start calling vets tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 23, 2012)

It's possible he has coccidiosis.  A fecal could verify that.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

As far as the bloating at bottle time, you might try putting 1/2 tsp of baking soda in his bottle and see if that helps.  I'd try giving him probios (probiotics) 1x a day for several days and definitely treat for cocci.

This page tells you what vaccines they need / when and other 'bottle baby' tips.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)

He is the perfect age for coccidiosis.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, when you bottle feed him make sure to hold the bottle low to the ground, at the height the teat would be.  Sounds like he's gulping air when he's nursing or something.  When the bottle is low enough, and not held too high, then the milk will go to the abomasum where it's supposed to go.  If the bottle is too high, the milk groove (what makes sure the milk goes to the proper stomach compartment) may not be opening and the milk may be going into the wrong compartment.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Also, when you bottle feed him make sure to hold the bottle low to the ground, at the height the teat would be.  Sounds like he's gulping air when he's nursing or something.  When the bottle is low enough, and not held too high, then the milk will go to the abomasum where it's supposed to go.  If the bottle is too high, the milk groove (what makes sure the milk goes to the proper stomach compartment) may not be opening and the milk may be going into the wrong compartment.


x2


----------



## pettingzoointhecity (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks so much  for all of your advice.  Gizmo went to the vet today.  He is + for coccidia.  I'll be treating him and his siblings with albon.  He was the smallest of all the kids and I think he's a weakling.  Doesn't feed well on the bottle, but I'll try to feed him 4 times a day from now on until things are getting better.  He has some semiformed stool,but others are pasty still. I try to hold the bottle low for them and his siblings will assume the kneeling position to feed, but he grabs it with his teeth and pulls it up.  I held my other arm over the back of his neck today and he fed for a little while before giving up.  I'll try again in a few hours.  He didn't seem as bloated when he drank just 4 oz in this last feeding.  I weighed him today at 12 lbs, so I'll check a few times a week and see if he's gaining..The vet wasn't too terribly impressed, said that he looked well hydrated and his rumen was functioning when he listened.  I'm glad I took him in today before the problem got any worse.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)

I would repeat his treatment in 21 days after the end of this treatment.  Coccidiosis can keep coming back.


----------

